# [SOLVED] Safari alternative search engine addition



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

How can I add search engines to my iOS device like startpage or Ixquick


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

You can only use the stock three search engines.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

What if I unlock it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

Unlocking the phone will not do any thing.

Jailbreaking may add some option but I can not be 100% sure.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Are u 100 % sure about the other


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

Yes. Unlocking the phone is one, illegal in the United States, and two only makes it so it can move carriers.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

I heard they were trying but did they finalize and outlaw jail breaking


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

I just looked and it isn't yet


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

And does more than just allow carrier freedom


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

Nothing. All Unlocking of a phone does is allows it to move to one carrier or another.

Also its illegal to do in the United States anyways.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Can u share the federal statue on that


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

Jailbreaking now legal under DMCA for smartphones, but not tablets | Ars Technica

Basically, if you bought your phone before Jan 2013 it is legal to jailbreak your phone anything after 2013 and all Tablets, It is illegal.

eitherway, if it is an Apple phone, it will void any warranty


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

And that statue would be


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

Sorry, I'm not a lawyer. aint got a clue

All I know is it's a law


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

No statue no teeth


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

Ok, Break your phone, let the cops know and then you'll find out first hand.

Simple.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well running around scared of what might happen to u if u enjoy a little freedom especially when u bought your device doesn't jive with my pursuit of happiness and the CONSENT of the governed is what gives law meaning so stop being so domesticated


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

How's this
17 USC § 1201 - Circumvention of copyright protection systems | Title 17 - Copyrights | U.S. Code | LII / Legal Information Institute

Domesticated, Hardly, While I may disagree with the law, I've been with my carrier for years and like them. Lack of a cute little app is not going to kill me, Like a extra search engine.

If you disagree with a law, petition against it. Get on your feet and fight it, otherwise you are just breaking the law for no good reason other than to fight the MAN over something trivial


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

The unlocking problem starts with this one sentence in the DCMA: “No person shall circumvent a technological measure that effectively controls access to a work protected under this title.” 17 U.S.C. § 1201(a)(1)(a). The term “work” here covers the software in the phone. Unlocking the phone “circumvents a technological measure” that limits access to a particular carrier. So the DCMA prohibits unlocking. But the DCMA also authorizes the Librarian of Congress to make exceptions to the law. One such exception authorizes jailbreaking (or rooting). It allows “[c]omputer programs that enable wireless telephone handsets to execute lawfully obtained software applications, where circumvention is accomplished for the sole purpose of enabling interoperability of such applications with computer programs on the telephone handset.” 37 C.F.R. § 201.40(b)(3). Oddly, however, this exception does not apply to tablets. In the Librarian’s view, “the record did not support” extending it to tablets. So jailbreaking your tablet remains a federal offense. So u see I can still do what I want and even if they would punish me well sometimes that's the cost of freedom


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

And freedom is never trivial


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

"I swear upon the altar of god eternal hostilities against every form of tyranny over the mind of man" Thomas Jefferson You see either they change their antitrust ways or me and those like me never buy their products again and if they still refuse then they go out of business and a market will give birth either way I win and with my no prisoner attitude I might add compromise is for the weak with respect to freedom


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safari alternative search engine addition*

This thread has gone on long enough.

This act is illegal and we will not offer any more support on this topic.

If you have any questions then you can PM me.


----------

